

How Amazon killed the printing press - samwise
http://www.samshub.com/2007/11/20/how-amazoncom-killed-the-printing-press/
In case you've been hiding under a rock. Amazon has been developing a little gadget named "Kindle"...
======
pius
Hmm, I think it's a little premature to come to that conclusion . . .

